# Cần tư vấn sữa dê tốt.



## văn khánh trang (16/3/21)

Bé nhà mình bị dị ứng Lactose có trong sữa bò. Cứ uống xong là 2 má con đỏ ứng, các nốt mẩn xung quanh người. Em đang tính đổi sang sữa dê cho con, mẹ nào tư vấn giúp em sữa dê nào thì hợp lý ạ?


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (17/3/21)

Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs organic nè, loại này sữa dê tốt đó mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (17/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs organic nè, loại này sữa dê tốt đó mom


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy c


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (17/3/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy c


Mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có  các axit béo cần thiết, vitamin, khoáng chất, axit amin, omega-3 DHA và prebiotic GOS giúp hỗ trợ dinh dưỡng cho trẻ một cách toàn diện nhất đó mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (17/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có  các axit béo cần thiết, vitamin, khoáng chất, axit amin, omega-3 DHA và prebiotic GOS giúp hỗ trợ dinh dưỡng cho trẻ một cách toàn diện nhất đó mom


Ổn nhỉ, mua sữa này ở đâu thế c


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (17/3/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Ổn nhỉ, mua sữa này ở đâu thế c


Mình mua chỗ siêu thị mẹ và bé ấy


----------



## nga Lê Thị (17/3/21)

Con mình cũng bị dị ứng với Lactose, thấy tìm hiểu đủ loại chuyển sang sữa dê Bubs cho con nè, sữa này nhiều dưỡng chất,tốt cho con đó


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (17/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Con mình cũng bị dị ứng với Lactose, thấy tìm hiểu đủ loại chuyển sang sữa dê Bubs cho con nè, sữa này nhiều dưỡng chất,tốt cho con đó


Dòng này của nước nào vậy c


----------



## nga Lê Thị (17/3/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Dòng này của nước nào vậy c


Dòng này là của Úc ấy mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (17/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Dòng này là của Úc ấy mom


Sữa dê mình cũng chưa cho con uống, chắc đợt này đổi sang sữa này cho con thử


----------



## nga Lê Thị (17/3/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Sữa dê mình cũng chưa cho con uống, chắc đợt này đổi sang sữa này cho con thử


Đổi sang sữa này tốt đó, tìm hiểu mình thấy thành phần sữa bubs tốt


----------



## trần thanh kiều (17/3/21)

Quan tâm, e cũng đang muốn tìm dòng nào tốt cho con, chứ thấy bé e uống sữa mà k thấy lên cân


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (17/3/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Quan tâm, e cũng đang muốn tìm dòng nào tốt cho con, chứ thấy bé e uống sữa mà k thấy lên cân


E cho con uống sữa Bubs ấy, dòng này hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con tốt nè


----------



## trần thanh kiều (17/3/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> E cho con uống sữa Bubs ấy, dòng này hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con tốt nè


Uống sữa này có gây táo cho con k vậy c


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (17/3/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Uống sữa này có gây táo cho con k vậy c


Dòng này mát mà, tốt cho tiêu hóa của con, k nóng trong hay táo gì đâu mom


----------



## trần thanh kiều (17/3/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Dòng này mát mà, tốt cho tiêu hóa của con, k nóng trong hay táo gì đâu mom


Ổn đấy nhỉ, e cũng đổi sang dòng này cho con uống thôi


----------



## trần phương thanh (17/3/21)

Mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs organic nè, sữa này sữa dê, sữa này tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch cho con đó mom


----------



## Diễm Lệ (17/3/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs organic nè, sữa này sữa dê, sữa này tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch cho con đó mom


Chuẩn c nhỉ, e cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, trộm vía con ít ốm vặt lại hơn í


----------



## trần phương thanh (17/3/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Chuẩn c nhỉ, e cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, trộm vía con ít ốm vặt lại hơn í


Ừa thấy con ăn uống, khỏe mạnh cũng mừng mom ạ


----------



## Phương Thùy (17/3/21)

Con e cũng thế, cứ bị Lactose có trong sữa bò thôi, có dòng nào k có thành phần này k vậy mn


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (17/3/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Con e cũng thế, cứ bị Lactose có trong sữa bò thôi, có dòng nào k có thành phần này k vậy mn


Mom cho con uống sữa dê ấy, mình tìm hiểu thấy sữa bubs có thành phần tốt cho con sự phât triển toàn diện cho con đó


----------



## Phương Thùy (17/3/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa dê ấy, mình tìm hiểu thấy sữa bubs có thành phần tốt cho con sự phât triển toàn diện cho con đó


Mom cho con uống thường xuyên k vậy


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (17/3/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Mom cho con uống thường xuyên k vậy


Pha theo hướng dẫn phía sau hộp sữa á, ngày 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r


----------



## Phương Thùy (17/3/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Pha theo hướng dẫn phía sau hộp sữa á, ngày 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r


Chắc đổi sữa này cho con xem sao


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Sữa Bubs ok lắm, mẹ nên thử đi ạ


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (18/3/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Sữa Bubs ok lắm, mẹ nên thử đi ạ


Loại này sữa bò à c


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Loại này sữa bò à c


Dòng này sữa dê của Úc đó mom


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (18/3/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Dòng này sữa dê của Úc đó mom


Sữa dê này có Lactose k vậy c, chú con e cũng bị dứng


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa dê này có Lactose k vậy c, chú con e cũng bị dứng


Ko đâu mom ơi, sữa này sữa dê thành phần ổn, các bé hấp thụ tốt đó mom


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/3/21)

Bé nhà mình trước uống sữa dê của Hàn mà không ăn thua? Chẳng tăng cân nào, thấy nhiều mẹ bảo Bubs dê ok lắm, đang định cho con thử


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (18/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Bé nhà mình trước uống sữa dê của Hàn mà không ăn thua? Chẳng tăng cân nào, thấy nhiều mẹ bảo Bubs dê ok lắm, đang định cho con thử


Sữa dê Bubs tốt đó chị ơi, e đang cho con uống dòng này, tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con, con ăn uống ngon miệng hơn í


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/3/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Sữa dê Bubs tốt đó chị ơi, e đang cho con uống dòng này, tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con, con ăn uống ngon miệng hơn í


Loại này cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc k mom


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (18/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Loại này cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc k mom


Tùy theo nhu cầu của con mình pha cho con uống, chia nhỏ nh lần trong ngày cũng đc mà


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/3/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Tùy theo nhu cầu của con mình pha cho con uống, chia nhỏ nh lần trong ngày cũng đc mà


Dạ thế để e cho con uống sữa này, tại bé nhà e cũng lười uống sữa quá


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (18/3/21)

Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi đang dùng Bubs dê, ok lắm


----------



## Linh Đoàn (18/3/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi đang dùng Bubs dê, ok lắm


Sữa này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k vậy c


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (18/3/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Sữa này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k vậy c


Thành phần sữa có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó


----------



## Linh Đoàn (18/3/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Thành phần sữa có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó


Thế ổn rồi, e cũng cho con uống sữa này


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (18/3/21)

Có nhiều loại sữa mát bạn có thể chọn thêm cho con xem sao, mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs dê, cũng khá ok, trộm vía giảm hẳn táo bón


----------



## thao lê (18/3/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Có nhiều loại sữa mát bạn có thể chọn thêm cho con xem sao, mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs dê, cũng khá ok, trộm vía giảm hẳn táo bón


E cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs này nè, trộm vía con ăn uống đc, đi phân mềm hơn, k táo nữa


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (18/3/21)

thao lê nói:


> E cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs này nè, trộm vía con ăn uống đc, đi phân mềm hơn, k táo nữa


Dòng này mát, tốt cho đường ruột của con mà


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (18/3/21)

Bé nhà mình dùng Bubs dê được hơn 1 năm rồi, ok lắm ạ, giảm hẳn táo bón


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (18/3/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Bé nhà mình dùng Bubs dê được hơn 1 năm rồi, ok lắm ạ, giảm hẳn táo bón


Loại này con có dễ uống k mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (18/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Loại này con có dễ uống k mom


Sữa này thơm, có vị dịu, bé nhà mình lười uống sữa mà cũng tự cầm uống đc r mà


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (18/3/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Sữa này thơm, có vị dịu, bé nhà mình lười uống sữa mà cũng tự cầm uống đc r mà


Thích nhỉ, thấy con ăn uống đc là mừng hơn gì hết


----------



## Trang Lê (18/3/21)

Sữa dê có nhiều loại lắm mẹ ơi, mẹ tham khảo xem muốn uống sữa dê tăng cân hay thế nào ạ?


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (18/3/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Sữa dê có nhiều loại lắm mẹ ơi, mẹ tham khảo xem muốn uống sữa dê tăng cân hay thế nào ạ?


Sữa dê dòng nào hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con vậy mom


----------



## Trang Lê (18/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Sữa dê dòng nào hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con vậy mom


Mom cho con uống sữa Bubs ấy, dòng này hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con tốt


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (18/3/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa Bubs ấy, dòng này hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con tốt


Mua ở đâu thế mom


----------



## Trang Lê (18/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Mua ở đâu thế mom


E hay mua trên shopee ấy, có nguyên gian hàng của dòng này luôn, đảm bảo nè mom


----------



## Hà Thông (18/3/21)

Chấm hóng rv của các mẹ


----------



## yeuthuongvocung (22/3/21)

Nghe thương quá đi


----------



## Trantulan0819 (5/4/21)

thấy tìm hiểu đủ loại chuyển sang sữa dê Bubs cho con nè, sữa này nhiều dưỡng chất,tốt cho con đó


----------



## vnloan123 (7/4/21)

Nếu như bị dị ứng như vậy thì biểu hiện như mom nói ạ?


----------

